# any help and advice for an Airman



## nightstalker (Feb 8, 2012)

Let me start by saying my wife and i are both in the military, we dated in high school, joined the military together, se went to basic a month before i did and we got put in the same squadron in basic. we also got placed at the same tech school. right after tech school she and i got married. so we got stationed to California together. We were so in love people would come visit and get in arguments with there "better" half because they didn't treat each other like my wife and i do. two weeks before she deployed she told me she was ready to have a baby. nooowww here is where the sex comes in. while we were dating sex was amazing she wanted it all the time. once we got married we had sex probably once a month because it "hurt" her. so she related pain to sex with me. i told her i would go with her to get it checked out and she was to embarrassed. I am the only man she has had sex with. a week after she deployed she told me she wanted a divorce because we have been married a year and young and we are already having sexual issues in bed. it seemed up till the 17th that she was willing to work on her feelings but then, one day she had been ignoring me completely for two day. (this is her second week being deployed) since she was ignoring me i jumped on her email and she sent two naked pictures to some guy she works with then i jump on her Facebook and the messages were outrageous. She has always been so conservative, and shy. but she was going into detail about laying this guy down and treating him right. she never spoke like this to me.. i confronted her about it, and she said she was so sorry that he didn't mean anything.. she deleted and blocked him from Facebook. i was devastated! this was on January 21 it is now Feb. 7. and she still is saying she wants a divorce and has paid 450 dollars for paperwork for divorce. i know if she was here we would talk it out and work it out. but she wont even respond to me, she wont call me she wont Skype me... idk what to do... i love the woman with all my heart and i know that if she was here we could work it out. she doesn't come back for another 3 months.any help for a broken hearted airman?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

You're young, she's young. You gotta to let her explore the world for herself. Especially since she's showing you that she's not ready to settle down. I can't tell you how many military high school sweethearts I've seen end up in a bad way. Don't waste your youth on someone who doesn't want to be with you or respect you.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

Honey, I am so sorry, this is a really aweful thing for you. My advice would be to probably divorce. If you both are having these issues now, it will not get better if you have a child. She is telling you loud and clear how she feels, and so to avoid any further hurt, let her have her divorce and find a wonderful young woman who will love and cherish you!


----------

